# Jacksonville, Florida New Classes at The Yarn Cow



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

New Classes!!

June 18th @ 1-3pm: Knitting 101 w/ Yasmine 
$20 + supplies (yarn and needles)

In this class, you will learn how to knit and create a washcloth. This is a class for beginners. No experience necessary!

June 25th @ 1-3pm: Crochet Bikini Top w/ Gypsy 
$20 + supplies (yarn and hook)

In this class, you will learn how to crochet a bikini top. This is a class for intermediate crocheters. (You just need to know the basic stitches.)

July 9th @ 2-4pm: Introduction to Tapestry Weaving w/Jennifer $35 (includes supplies)

In this class, you will learn the basics of tapestry weaving in order to make your own wall hanging. Techniques covered will include warping a simple loom, plain weave, incorporating texture, making basic shapes and finishing techniques. You will also learn how you can make your own loom from readily available materials. The following materials will be provided: sturdy cardboard loom, yarn and fiber for weaving, and weaving needle. Students are asked to provide a tapestry needle.

You must register for these classes in advance. Please stop by the shop to register and purchase your supplies!

The Yarn Cow is located at 2356 Myra St. Jacksonville, FL (That's in Riverside)

For any question please call (904) 240-1812


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Glad you are there, just never get above orange park, live in San Mateo, south of palatka, but honestly, now I know there is a yarn shop, maybe I'll be brave and do it. 

Best wishes

Jan


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> Glad you are there, just never get above orange park, live in San Mateo, south of palatka, but honestly, now I know there is a yarn shop, maybe I'll be brave and do it.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Jan


You should expand your comfort zone... There is also a craft night on Tue... So bring your knitting, crochet, portable whatever and join us... What I love is that we are all ages and backgrounds...


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Talk about comfort zones? I still haven't made it from the Southside. Hope you get a lot of interest in the classes.


----------

